
Thoughts on Rust, a few thousand lines in - rusbus
https://rcoh.me/posts/things-learned-first-thousand-lines-of-rust/
======
jvican
I think the standard compilation speed of Scala is around 3000 loc/s.
[https://developer.lightbend.com/blog/2017-06-12-faster-
scala...](https://developer.lightbend.com/blog/2017-06-12-faster-scala-
compiler/)

Your Rust example compiles at about 180loc/s.

~~~
rejschaap
Lines of code is probably not a big influence on compilation speed for such a
small program.

I don't think you can really speak of a 'standard compilation speed'. From
your link: better-files compiles almost twice as fast as vector.scala, but has
slightly less lines of code.

